
Daily Science Fiction - apsec112
https://dailysciencefiction.com/
======
cpound
My favorite story from this site is a fantasy advice column--Sophie Wereley's
"Unconventional Advice for the Discerning Reader":
[https://dailysciencefiction.com/fantasy/modern-
fantasy/sophi...](https://dailysciencefiction.com/fantasy/modern-
fantasy/sophie-wereley/unconventional-advice-for-the-discerning-reader)

I also liked barry charman's robot love story, "Upgrades":
[https://dailysciencefiction.com/science-fiction/robots-
and-c...](https://dailysciencefiction.com/science-fiction/robots-and-
computers/barry-charman/upgrades)

And Shae Davidson's "10 Reasons Aliens Just Can't Get Enough of This Small
West Virginia Town": [https://dailysciencefiction.com/science-
fiction/aliens/shae-...](https://dailysciencefiction.com/science-
fiction/aliens/shae-davidson/10-reasons-aliens-just-cant-get-enough-of-this-
small-west-virginia-town)

------
haspoken
A couple more in a similar vein:

[https://365tomorrows.com/](https://365tomorrows.com/)

[https://everydayfiction.com/](https://everydayfiction.com/)

------
cerberusss
I love these short stories. Fits much better into my life (with kids)
nowadays. Recently I went to download and subscribe to Analog Science Fiction
and Fact on my iPad, but boy what a setback that was. Can't set the font
smaller/bigger, the landscape view makes the pages way too small and the app
doesn't assume the light/dark theme of the iPad. Basically it's an image or
PDF viewer, and not a great one.

Anyone tips in this regard?

~~~
cpound
I can't help with Analog, but we're in a golden age of free SF online. My
vague feeling is Clarkesworld[0] may be most similar to Analog's editorial
POV, and RocketStackRank[1] provides an overview of what several other SFWA-
qualifying venues are publishing. Compelling[2] comes to mind as a (currently)
non-qualifying market probably aiming at an audience like Analog's.

[0]: [http://clarkesworldmagazine.com/](http://clarkesworldmagazine.com/)

[1]:
[http://www.rocketstackrank.com/search/label/Monthly](http://www.rocketstackrank.com/search/label/Monthly)

[2]:
[http://compellingsciencefiction.com/](http://compellingsciencefiction.com/)

~~~
cerberusss
Great resources, thanks!

------
shannifin
Sold my first story to them almost a decade ago when they were just getting
started. Nice to see them still going!

